# Gabapentin/Neurontin



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

My new psychiatrist gave me Gabapentin.... I don't know what to think. I don't know what to do. I'm so confused. I just want to cry and cryyyyyyyyy. I feel doomed


----------



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't cry!!

I was actually prescribed gabapentin a couple months ago and I felt better while on it - it was the first med that made a difference for me - but I stopped because I kept reading things on the internet saying it causes weight gain. I know it's pathetic, but I have an eating disorder and it was too much for me to handle.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

dolphin said:


> Don't cry!!
> I was actually prescribed gabapentin a couple months ago and I felt better while on it - it was the first med that made a difference for me - but I stopped because I kept reading things on the internet saying it causes weight gain. I know it's pathetic, but I have an eating disorder and it was too much for me to handle.


Thank You
Did it actually help your Dp? And you are not pathetic.


----------



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> Thank You
> Did it actually help your Dp? And you are not pathetic.


Yes, it did. My main dp symptoms are brain fog/spacy feeling and cognitive issues and they felt lessened when I was on it.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

dolphin said:


> Yes, it did. My main dp symptoms are brain fog/spacy feeling and cognitive issues and they felt lessened when I was on it.


Ok ok. Thank You. How are you now handling this hell?


----------



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> Ok ok. Thank You. How are you now handling this hell?


Exercising, meditating, trying to focus on school work.. to be honest I'm doing pretty badly but I'm just trying to push through.


----------

